# ارجو ان يكون هذا المصدر مفيد لمهندسى التكييف



## Mmervat (1 يونيو 2006)

مصدر جميل به قيم تقريبيه وسريعه مهمه لمهندسى التكييف ارجو انه يمون مفيد


----------



## mohsen1744 (1 يونيو 2006)

*مفيد جدا*

[frame="11 70"]الأخت الفاضلة بالفعل المصدر مفيد جدا لجميع المهندسين سواء فى التصميم او التنفيذ 
بارك الله فيك[/frame]


----------



## fady2005 (1 يونيو 2006)

بالفعل المصدر مفيد جدا


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (2 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكى على الملف المرفق


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (2 يونيو 2006)

*ملف أكثر من رائع*






جزاك الله كل خير أختي الكريمة على هذا الملف الأكثر من رائع
وتقبلي خالص تحياتي​


----------



## حسام جاسم (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير.


----------



## ayed* (7 يونيو 2006)

الســـــــــلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا لكي أختي الكريمة وجزاك الله خير .


----------



## air_con (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

_ شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك فعلا نحتاج كثيرا الى مثل هذة الملفات شكراااا مرة اخرى .._


----------



## Godfather (11 يونيو 2006)

thank you buddy.


----------



## Mmervat (11 يونيو 2006)

u r most welcome


----------



## Mmervat (11 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة الافاضل لكم منى انا الشكر فهذا من بعض ماعندكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (11 يونيو 2006)

مشكوره ..... وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## sameh3d (21 يونيو 2006)

شكر الله لك مجهودك


----------



## ايوب1 (22 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا على ماطرحته من طرح قيّم جدا ومفيد
جزاك الله عنّا خير الجزاء
ايوب


----------



## eng. Aiman (24 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (26 يونيو 2006)

Thanx Alot For Nice Effort


----------



## تكناوي (28 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
خازاكي الله كل خير ووفقك في حياتك


----------



## mbirkdar (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم جد مفيد


----------



## 000403 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ملف أكثر من رائع


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (10 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورة أخت ميرفت


----------



## الدباح (10 سبتمبر 2006)

:15: :15: :32: السلام عليكم

ملف جيد ونرجو المزيد:63: :63:


----------



## الدباح (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ونرجو المزيد منكم كما عهدناكم 

وةهذا املنا فيكم


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا كثيرا ملف رائع حقا ونحن بانتضار مزيدك


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (10 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## MOHAMED ELGHAISH (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بصراحة ملف فوق رائع وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## خالد الحوراني (10 نوفمبر 2006)

انا مهندس تكييف وتبريد 
وانا جدا مشكور الك اختي على هذا البرنامج الي ريحني من كثير من التعب والجهد والحسابات
شكرا الك كثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الصانع (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

شكراً جزيلاً ....................


:12:


----------



## samiabawi (4 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرأ على هذا الكتاب المفيد


----------



## eslamenan (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## salmanha (4 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافت بكريه (4 أبريل 2007)

مشكوره كثير على هالمعلومات القيمه


----------



## ربيع حسن غبن (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## المصرى معاك (4 أبريل 2007)

*الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## khaled_81 (4 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## احمد مضر (5 أبريل 2007)

كتاب عن جد حلو , تسلم ايديكي


----------



## ربيع حسن غبن (5 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ربيع حسن غبن (5 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## mannheim2010 (7 أبريل 2007)

:28:
مشكوره ..... وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## رافت بكريه (8 أبريل 2007)

شكرا كثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثيرا


----------



## المهندس يحيى (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أختي على هذا الملف المفيد ...


----------



## Bu Ahmed (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## berd (16 يونيو 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير.


----------



## سلام جاسم (16 يونيو 2007)

جهد تستحقين الشكر عليه ووفقك الله


----------



## nasir4791 (27 يونيو 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## يوسف عيسى (19 يوليو 2007)

مهندسه مرفت جزاكى الله خير ونتمنى هزه الملفات الطيبه منكى دائما


----------



## يوسف عيسى (19 يوليو 2007)

ناسف على الخطأ الاملائى


----------



## amerhvac (20 يوليو 2007)

*شكر وعرفان*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مدير الانتاج (20 يوليو 2007)

تسلم الايدين يابشمهندسه ميرفت والله يجازيك بكل الخير ويوفقك في حياتك الاسريه والعملية.


----------



## المهندس مضر (20 يوليو 2007)

مشكورة على الملف المفيد وبارك الله فيك وهداكي إلى طريقة المستقيم


----------



## mohamed55555 (22 يوليو 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hanyth (4 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك فعلا نحتاج كثيرا الى مثل هذة الملفات شكراااا مرة اخرى ..


----------



## م/فـــــــواز (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووره اخت ميرفت ويعطيكي العاافية
تحياتي


----------



## محمد فولتو (6 أغسطس 2007)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> :20:جزاك الله كل خير أختي الكريمة
> الملف أكثررررررررررررررررررررررررر من رائع:75:​


----------



## احمد محمد123 (6 أغسطس 2007)

مهم جدا ومجهود طيب


----------



## نصر الخالدي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

اسأل الله ان يفتح عليك ، ويسهل امورك جميعها


----------



## amr fathy (10 أكتوبر 2007)

thankss to u


----------



## diab_awad (11 أكتوبر 2007)

لوران كوك من الشركات المحترمة فعلا
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد صفا (13 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخى والله وعيد سعيد


----------



## شاورما (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على ماطرحته من طرح قيّم جدا ومفيد
جزاك الله عنّا خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق ح (29 يناير 2008)

الى المشرفين على الموقع الكرام !!! توجد مشكلة حقيقية وهي ان 99 % من الملفات في هذا الموقع لا تحمل ؟؟؟ او بعد التحميل لا تفتح ؟؟؟؟ هل من معالجة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد تكيف (1 فبراير 2008)

بالاك الله عليكى جعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك:56:


----------



## بنزرتي (1 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر للمهندس علي هذا الجهد


----------



## حسام محمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر يا أستاذي الكريم


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يكرمك


----------



## شريف برعي (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمك وبارك لك وعليك*


----------



## يوسف عيسى (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكى يا اخت ميرفت ونرجو منكى الجديد دائما
مهند يوسف عيسى 
شركة ترين للتكييف 
الكويت
[email protected] .com


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## مسترناشينول (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا زميلتنا ، فعلا هذا المصدر مفيد جدا لكل مهندسي التكييف و به معلومات يمكن القول انها المختصر المفيد و انا اعتبر ان الحصول على هذا الكتيب فرض على كل مهندس تكييف و يا حبذا لو استطاع ان يحصل على كتيب المعلومات الفنية لشركة جرين هيك فهو مكمل لمن اراد التعمق في تهوية المطابخ و ما يتعلق بها 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## اسماءمصطفى (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wael_heshmat (26 أبريل 2010)

الف مليون شكرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hamadalx (26 أبريل 2010)

thanx alot


----------



## wafeq (31 مارس 2011)

الى الاخوه القائمين على هذا المنتدى العظيم توجد كثيرا من المشاركات بها مرفقات فعلا هامه للكل ولكن للاسف هذه المرفقات قد اتــــــــــــلفت تماما ولايمكن تحميلها لذلك الرجاء كل الرجاء الى الاخوة الذين شاركو فيما قبل ان يمروا مروار الكرام عليها للتاكد من ان المرفقات مازلت صالحه أذا وجد العكس لذلك ان يتكرمو بأعاده رفعها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## thaeribrahem (31 مارس 2011)

*الســـــــــلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا لكي أختي الكريمة وجزاك الله خير .*​


----------



## كرم الحمداني (31 مارس 2011)

thankxxxxxxxx


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

ألف شكر لك وفقك الله


----------

